# Trailer rebuild Updated



## Specknreds (Jul 11, 2009)

Thought I would share my trailer rebuild project. I'm trying to get it ready for my vacation. I'm spending a week in Florida flats fishing.

I replaced the axle, hubs, new bigger tires & rims including a spare & spare tire holder, bearing buddy's, and I'm building new guide post with new lights mounted on top. So far I have $400 invested. 

I had to raise the fenders to accommodate the new tires. The new tires has created another problem. It raised the boat by 8" making it a pain to launch. I think that I'm going to remove the fenders again and move them out 1" on each side. I could then lower my bunks and the boat would fit inbetween the fenders. Does anyone else have any suggestions?

One hint to other trailer rebuilders, I've had this trailer for 16 years and 3 different boats have been on it. I have never had to replace the lights (Of course I've replaced the bulbs). If you mount your lights on your guide post they shouldn't get wet. This prevents a lot of the problems that a lot of people have with lights.

What do you think?? My wife called me a Redneck when she came home and my boat was hanging out of a tree in our back yard. I told her that I had to do what I had to do to fix the trailer.


----------



## daniel_loz (Jul 11, 2009)

Loving the boat lift!!!


----------



## Zum (Jul 11, 2009)

Trailer looks good.
Wish I had a tree that big,to do that.


----------



## MikeA57 (Jul 13, 2009)

I like that Yamaha motor. It's cute!!


----------



## ben2go (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice lift.Looks like my kind of plan.Good luck on the trailer.Should be a quick easy job.






MikeA57 said:


> I like that Yamaha motor. It's cute!!



:-s :-s :-s


----------



## MikeA57 (Jul 13, 2009)

ben2go said:


> MikeA57 said:
> 
> 
> > I like that Yamaha motor. It's cute!!
> ...



I don't know, it just struck me. You look at a Merc and they seem to be taller and thinner, OMCs are kind of stocky too but different. Nissans are square looking to me. I've not really ever seen at a Yamaha 25 before and it just looks squat, but sturdy, stocky almost in it's design. I guess it's the thickness of the upper portion of the shaft just below the block and the angle it cuts in towards the lower unit. It just struck me as "cute".


----------



## ben2go (Jul 13, 2009)

Ohhh kayyyy I never really paid them that much attention. #-o


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 13, 2009)

good idear with the tree!


----------



## Specknreds (Jul 13, 2009)

It's amazing what you can accomplish with 2 rachet straps and a good tree.

Yesterday I had a friend make me 2 nice aluminum guides with light brackets on top. I will post pictures if this rain will stop.

The negative about my Yamajammer is it's HUGE and weights a lot but the torque and fuel milage more than make up for it. It's been one tough motor too survive me. I'm on my 2nd prop this year.


----------



## Specknreds (Aug 2, 2009)

Almost through!!!

Mounted the homemade guide/light post and wired. I need to buy a few more simple items too complete a frame up restoration. Two home made guide post with light mounts. Installed a new set of LED taillights also. I also replaced every bolt on the trailer, Built new bunk boards, and a need to replace the winch.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice work! Is that some kind of foam on the inside of the upright guides?


----------



## Specknreds (Aug 3, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Nice work! Is that some kind of foam on the inside of the upright guides?



Yes. It's some kind of 1/4" foam with a vinyl like outer and a really tough adhesive on back. I'm not sure if it will hold up. We will see. A friend had it laying around. I also covered my new bunks with it. I'm hope that it doesn't grip the boat too tight.


----------



## rcgreat (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking good Speck, About how much did the rebuild set you back? Im about to do mine but I will need to coat mine also because trailer is steel. Im just wondering how much Im going to need to set aside.


----------



## Specknreds (Aug 6, 2009)

rcgreat said:


> Looking good Speck, About how much did the rebuild set you back? Im about to do mine but I will need to coat mine also because trailer is steel. Im just wondering how much Im going to need to set aside.



Axle $70
2 hub kits $30 each
3 new tires & rims $57 each
Led lights $49
2 led marker lights $6 each
Spare tire carrier $14
I'm guessing $350 total
Finally piece of mind traveling the distances I do- PRICELESS :lol: 

I had all of the galvanized bolts and aluminum too make the guides.

I bought everything from https://www.championtrailers.com/ They are local for me and I couldn't beat their price. I found a few items cheaper but it's a one stop shop.


----------

